# Red handed tamarin(saguinis midis)



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

SUNNY & CHER

Sunny male bott pic
Cher female top pic
Red Handed or midas tamarins....

One of the new sets of additions to our primates....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oooo Peter, how lovely! They are fab!

So what are the other new additions huh???


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo Peter, how lovely! They are fab!
> 
> So what are the other new additions huh???


More midas comming Colin.
Common pairs made up new stock.
Retired one of my females and shes now grandma helper and very happy with herself.....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> More midas comming Colin.
> Common pairs made up new stock.
> Retired one of my females and shes now grandma helper and very happy with herself.....


Great news mate. :2thumb:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

So cute! Never seen these before.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They're lovely :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

As always, gawjusssss  xxx


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals :2thumb:

Look forward to updates about them

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful little creatures.


----------

